# INDEXER - HELD IN MILL VISE



## Rob Thule (Mar 2, 2022)

I wanted a quick to install and set up indexer for those jobs that do not justify the time required to installing the rotary table and aligning the vise. The original idea called for the lathe’s 3 or 4 jaw chuck, but it would not leave me much room on my mill. So I had to settle for this chuck which, after some work, is accurate enough, plus it can also double as a faceplate.

The tool consists of two aluminium blocks held together by guide pins. The blocks clamp around the chuck’s spindle when the vise is tightened. One of the blocks is held securely to the vise body to prevent the assembly from moving when the vise is loosened to index chuck.

Here it is in action machining a die.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 2, 2022)

Good fix for the resourceful. 
I am also one of those whose aspirations for a rotary table are still parked somewhere behind a whole bunch of other "wouldn't it be nice" stuff.


----------



## Alcap (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice ! Did the chuck come with the degrees marked on it ? Also what was the way you fastened the round part to the chuck ?


----------



## Rob Thule (Mar 2, 2022)

Alcap said:


> Nice ! Did the chuck come with the degrees marked on it ? Also what was the way you fastened the round part to the chuck ?


Thanks. 

Nope, that was a half day's work marking the divisions all 360 of them. I am thinking of making a vernier scale for it.

The chuck is threaded on its spindle, the way it would thread on a lathe's spindle nose.

The original idea was to do turning on a workpiece, then if necessary remove it still held the lathe chuck (3 or 4 jaw) and place chuck in the indexer. I can still do it with this setup by holding the spindle in the lathe chuck.


----------



## Rob Thule (Mar 2, 2022)

graham-xrf said:


> Good fix for the resourceful.
> I am also one of those whose aspirations for a rotary table are still parked somewhere behind a whole bunch of other "wouldn't it be nice" stuff.


Thanks.
Future upgrade - a gear fitted to the chuck spindle and a worm fitted to one of the blocks would allow for machining circular cuts.


----------



## Interapid (Mar 6, 2022)

VBlocks would be nice


----------



## Interapid (Mar 6, 2022)

DRO is next for me.


----------



## Parlo (Mar 15, 2022)

Rob Thule said:


> I wanted a quick to install and set up indexer for those jobs that do not justify the time required to installing the rotary table and aligning the vise. The original idea called for the lathe’s 3 or 4 jaw chuck, but it would not leave me much room on my mill. So I had to settle for this chuck which, after some work, is accurate enough, plus it can also double as a faceplate.
> 
> The tool consists of two aluminium blocks held together by guide pins. The blocks clamp around the chuck’s spindle when the vise is tightened. One of the blocks is held securely to the vise body to prevent the assembly from moving when the vise is loosened to index chuck.
> 
> Here it is in action machining a die.


Why were the Aluminium blocks located together with guide pins, wouldn't the spigot align the floating piece?


----------



## Rob Thule (Mar 15, 2022)

Just makes it tidy to use, otherwise as you correctly pointed out, the 3 main components would still align themselves.


----------

